# Hiding threads



## Jellybeans

Is there a way to hide threads? Not of your own, but of someone else's? 

For instance, if there a thread you do not want to see pop up, is there a way that can be hidden/deleted from your personal feed/what comes up?


----------



## GusPolinski

Jellybeans said:


> Is there a way to hide threads? Not of your own, but of someone else's?
> 
> For instance, if there a thread you do not want to see pop up, is there a way that can be hidden/deleted from your personal feed/what comes up?


That would be pretty great.


----------



## lenzi

Yes, there is a feature of vBulletin (the software platform on which this forum runs) found under "thread tools", that allows users to choose to "ignore" thread just as easily as it is to "subscribe" to a thread.

However it does not appear to be enabled on this forum.


----------



## Jellybeans

Ah, dang it! Thanks for the info, Lenzi!

Perhaps the mods can enable it for TAM.


----------



## FrenchFry

Our modly powers are not that great unfortunately. That would be an Admin task.


----------



## I dunno

You have to be very careful when it comes to putting things on the internet, it stays on there for a very long time and you're never sure who you're talking to. People have a way of finding you out, not always a good idea to tell people what you're getting up to, which is the difficult part of it all. Try and keep your family and social life to a min., do it for a bit of a laugh, you could be making friends with the biggest crooks! Happy Bloggin xxx


----------



## I dunno

Keep your knickers in the draw, you start hanging them out on the washing line then trouble will ensue. Blogg off but in a nice way xxx


----------



## PBear

intheory said:


> Dumdum here. Why would this be desirable?? Can't you just not read that thread??
> 
> I'm curious, and I realize I'm missing something.


I view the traffic on here using the "New posts" link. There's lots of threads (in the political area in particular) that have lots of new posts, but I have no interest in reading. I'd be happy to never see them cluttering up my view.

There's other threads that get lots of traffic, but you just KNOW the OP isn't listening to an any advice. So you might as we'll ignore it.

Just some of the reasons why I wish the feature was enabled...

C


----------



## I dunno

Leave politics to the politicians, they're like poor Alice in Wonderland, love talking, mainly to themselves. Traffic is a drag, alway travel off peak xxx


----------



## Jellybeans

FrenchFry said:


> Our modly powers are not that great unfortunately. That would be an Admin task.


Dang. Figured I'd ask. Thanks for the info. 



I dunno said:


> You have to be very careful when it comes to putting things on the internet, it stays on there for a very long time and you're never sure who you're talking to. People have a way of finding you out, not always a good idea to tell people what you're getting up to, which is the difficult part of it all. Try and keep your family and social life to a min., do it for a bit of a laugh, you could be making friends with the biggest crooks! Happy Bloggin xxx


I know. It's not about that though. 



intheory said:


> Dumdum here. Why would this be desirable?? Can't you just not read that thread??
> 
> I'm curious, and I realize I'm missing something.


And the answer for the win is:



PBear said:


> I view the traffic on here using the "New posts" link. There's lots of threads (in the political area in particular) that have lots of new posts, but I have no interest in reading. I'd be happy to never see them cluttering up my view.
> 
> There's other threads that get lots of traffic, but you just KNOW the OP isn't listening to an any advice. So you might as we'll ignore it.
> 
> Just some of the reasons why I wish the feature was enabled...
> 
> C


I plain just wish there was a way you could opt out of seeing annoying threads constantly show up in "new posts." For all the reasons P mentioned.


----------



## I dunno

So what's it about then? You're wanting to hide a conversation, is it the other person who's causing offence? Not nice, if you don't feel comfortable with the situation I'd either report them or not respond. They'll soon tire, filling the empty void with other mischievous crimes and mr meanors no doubt. Keep toasty warm xxx


----------



## happy as a clam

Beans...

just wondering exactly WHOSE thread you want to hide....

hmmmm....

P.S. I thought of a quick-fix for you... Go to Bed Bath & Beyond and get one of those nighttime blindfolds (the kind you wear when you're traveling). Every time that thread comes up, slap that puppy on!!










:rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans

I dunno said:


> So what's it about then? You're wanting to hide a conversation, is it the other person who's causing offence? Not nice, if you don't feel comfortable with the situation I'd either report them or not respond. They'll soon tire, filling the empty void with other mischievous crimes and mr meanors no doubt. Keep toasty warm xxx


They're not "causing an offense" and there is no reason to report certain threads. Not sure where you're getting this from. 



happy as a clam said:


> Beans...
> 
> just wondering exactly WHOSE thread you want to hide....
> 
> hmmmm....




I do like that sleep cover. It's sexy.


----------



## Nucking Futs

happy as a clam said:


> Beans...
> 
> just wondering exactly WHOSE thread you want to hide....
> 
> hmmmm....
> 
> P.S. I thought of a quick-fix for you... Go to Bed Bath & Beyond and get one of those nighttime blindfolds (the kind you wear when you're traveling). Every time that thread comes up, slap that puppy on!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


In my case it's the penis size threads. They pop up over and over and seem to take on a life of their own. A very long life of their own. I'm not going to bother with them and I'd just prefer to not even see them.


----------

